# HDMI LCD-TV falsche Auflösung

## psycco

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt schon Ewigkeiten im Internet/Gentoo-Forum nach einer Lösung gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden. Mein Problem ist, dass ich meinen LCD-TV über HDMI (an der Grafikkarte) angeschlossen habe und nicht die richtige Auflösung hinbekomme (1366x768). xrandr bietet mir nur 1280x720. Habe auch schon versucht an dem Device eine Auflösung zu setzen, was mir über xrandr leider nicht gelungen ist. Hier ein paar Informationen:

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================                              

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6400_@_2.13GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Sep 2009 17:45:01 +0000                                              

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                    

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33                                                                    

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                  

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1, 3.1.1                                                            

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                     

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2                                                                   

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                      

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3                                                                   

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1                                                                        

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                              

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                           

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1                                                                  

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                     

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                     

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                  

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                  

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                    

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"                                            

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                     

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                                                                       

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"                                                                                                                             

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                                                                   

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                              

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"                                                                                                                                       

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                                                 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                                                                                  

LINGUAS="de"                                                                                                                                                                       

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                                                                     

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac acl alsa amd64 ao audiofile bdf berkdb bl bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread editor encode exif expat fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran gdbm gif gimp gmp gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gtk hal httpd iconv idn imagemagick isdnlog jack java java6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kqemu ladspa lame lcms ldap live lm_sensors lzo mad matroska md5sum mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules motif mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scp sdl session sftp slang smp speex spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 stream svg symlink sysfs tcpd test theora threads tiff toolbar truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vlm vnc vorbis wma wmf xanim xine xml xorg xpm xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

eix-Informationen

```
[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

     Available versions:  1.2.3 (~)1.2.4 (~)1.2.5 (**)9999[1] {debug}

     Installed versions:  9999[1](22:56:46 21.09.2009)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd

     Description:         Experimental Radeon HD video driver.

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.5.3-r6 (~)1.5.3-r7 (~)1.6.3 (~)1.6.3.901 (~)1.6.3.901-r1 (~)1.6.3.901-r2 {3dfx debug dmx hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_citron input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.6.3.901-r2(13:40:50 15.09.2009)(hal nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

```

Wie ihr seht bin ich auf ~amd64, aber das sollte doch eher von Vorteil sein (neuere Versionen). Habt ihr eventuell einen Tipp was ich machen könnte?

Danke vorab.

----------

## psycco

Da der obere Post zerfledert wurde, hier nochmal die Xorg.0.log

```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux sunset 2.6.31-gentoo #5 SMP Mon Sep 21 23:05:49 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 15 September 2009  01:35:36PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 21 23:34:07 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "ViewSonic VX924"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATi Radeon HD 4850"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/default,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/freefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/terminus,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/unifont,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en,

   /usr/share/fonts/dejavu,

   /usr/share/fonts/intlfonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0xd60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9442:1458:21b4 ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4850] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xff8f0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000b000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.2.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEONHD: X driver for the following AMD GPG (ATI) graphics devices:

   RV505 : Radeon X1550, X1550 64bit.

   RV515 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1600; FireGL V3300, V3350.

   RV516 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1550 64-bit, X1600; FireMV 2250.

   R520  : Radeon X1800; FireGL V5300, V7200, V7300, V7350.

   RV530 : Radeon X1300 XT, X1600, X1600 Pro, X1650; FireGL V3400, V5200.

   RV535 : Radeon X1300, X1650.

   RV550 : Radeon X2300 HD.

   RV560 : Radeon X1650.

   RV570 : Radeon X1950, X1950 GT; FireGL V7400.

   R580  : Radeon X1900, X1950; AMD Stream Processor.

   R600  : Radeon HD 2900 GT/Pro/XT; FireGL V7600/V8600/V8650.

   RV610 : Radeon HD 2350, HD 2400 Pro/XT, HD 2400 Pro AGP; FireGL V4000.

   RV620 : Radeon HD 3450, HD 3470.

   RV630 : Radeon HD 2600 LE/Pro/XT, HD 2600 Pro/XT AGP; Gemini RV630;

      FireGL V3600/V5600.

   RV635 : Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670.

   RV670 : Radeon HD 3690, 3850, HD 3870, FireGL V7700, FireStream 9170.

   R680  : Radeon HD 3870 X2.

   M52   : Mobility Radeon X1300.

   M54   : Mobility Radeon X1400; M54-GL.

   M56   : Mobility Radeon X1600; Mobility FireGL V5200.

   M58   : Mobility Radeon X1800, X1800 XT; Mobility FireGL V7100, V7200.

   M62   : Mobility Radeon X1350.

   M64   : Mobility Radeon X1450, X2300.

   M66   : Mobility Radeon X1700, X1700 XT; FireGL V5250.

   M68   : Mobility Radeon X1900.

   M71   : Mobility Radeon HD 2300.

   M72   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400; Radeon E2400.

   M74   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT.

   M76   : Mobility Radeon HD 2600;

      (Gemini ATI) Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT.

   M82   : Mobility Radeon HD 3400.

   M86   : Mobility Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670, Mobility FireGL V5700.

   M88   : Mobility Radeon HD 3850, HD 3850 X2, HD 3870, HD3870 X2.

   RS600 : Radeon Xpress 1200, Xpress 1250.

   RS690 : Radeon X1200, X1250, X1270.

   RS740 : RS740, RS740M.

   RS780 : Radeon HD 3100/3200/3300 Series.

   R700  : Radeon R700.

   RV710 : Radeon HD4570, HD4350.

   RV730 : Radeon HD4670, HD4650.

   RV740 : Radeon HD4770. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.

   RV770 : Radeon HD 4800 Series; Everest, K2, Denali ATI FirePro.

   RV790 : Radeon HD 4890.

   M92   : Mobility Radeon HD4330, HD4530, HD4570. EXPERIMENTAL.

   M93   : Mobility Radeon M93. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.

   M96   : Mobility Radeon HD4600.

   M97   : Mobility Radeon HD4860. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.

   M98   : Mobility Radeon HD4850, HD4870.

(II) RADEONHD: version 1.2.5, built from git branch branch-master, commit ee508b37

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEONHD(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(**) RADEONHD(0): Option "DRI" "TRUE"

(**) RADEONHD(0): Selected EXA 2D acceleration.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Card not in database: 0x9442:0x1458:0x21B4; using generic modesetting.

   If - and only if - your card does not work or does not work optimally

   please contact radeonhd@opensuse.org to help rectify this.

   Use the subject: 0x9442:0x1458:0x21B4: <name of board>

   and *please* describe the problems you are seeing

   in your message.

(--) RADEONHD(0): Detected an RV770 on an unidentified card

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO @ 0xff8f0000 to 0x7fdfb9085000 (size 0x00010000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): PCIE Card Detected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Getting BIOS copy from legacy VBIOS location

(II) RADEONHD(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

   SubsystemVendorID: 0x1458 SubsystemID: 0x21b4

   IOBaseAddress: 0xb000

   Filename: R485OCAH.F2 

   BIOS Bootup Message: GV-R485OC-1GH F2                                           

                   

(II) RADEONHD(0): Analog TV Default Mode: 1

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found default TV Mode NTSC

(II) RADEONHD(0): The detected amount of videoram exceeds the PCI BAR aperture.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using only 262144kB of the total 1048576kB.

(--) RADEONHD(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte

(II) RADEONHD(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEONHD(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0xfffec

(II) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEONHD(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0xfffec

(WW) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomAllocateFbScratch: FW FB scratch area not located at the end of VRAM. Scratch End: 0x104fec VRAM End: 0x10000000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Engine Clock: 700000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Memory Clock: 993000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 16000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 6000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 100000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found libdri 5.4.0.

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found libdrm 1.3.0.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Found radeon drm 1.31.0.

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 100000

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f90

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f90

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 0" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f94

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f94

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 1" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f98

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f98

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 2" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask: 0x1f88

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Clk_Mask_Shift: 0x0

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask: 0x1f88

(II) RADEONHD(0): GPIO_I2C_Data_Mask_Shift: 0x8

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 3" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) RADEONHD(0): Detected VGA mode.

(**) RADEONHD(0): Using AtomBIOS for Crtcs

(**) RADEONHD(0): Using AtomBIOS for PLLs

(II) RADEONHD(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Reference Clock: 100000

(II) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomSetPixelClockVersion returned version 3 for index 0xc

(II) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomSetPixelClockVersion returned version 3 for index 0xc

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Cursor Image at offset 0x00000000 (size = 0x00004000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Cursor Image at offset 0x00004000 (size = 0x00004000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FirmwareInfo Revision 0104

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unused attribute: ul3DAccelerationEngineClock 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unused attribute: ulDriverTargetEngineClock 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unused attribute: ulDriverTargetMemoryClock 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unused attribute: ucASICMaxTemperature 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Scary bits: Estimated MinEngineClock 250000 kHz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Scary bits: Estimated MinMemoryClock 250000 kHz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Engine Clock: 700000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default Memory Clock: 993000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Engine Clock: 700000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Memory Clock: 990620

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Chip Voltage: 1123

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: used engine clock / memory clock / core (VDDC) voltage   (0: ignore)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Raw Ranges

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Minimum    250000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.892 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Maximum    750000 kHz /  1200000 kHz /  1.158 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Default    700000 kHz /   993000 kHz /  1.123 V

(II) RADEONHD(0): PowerPlayInfo Revision 0401

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Validated Ranges

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Minimum    250000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.892 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Maximum    750000 kHz /  1200000 kHz / 65.281 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Default    700000 kHz /   993000 kHz /  1.123 V

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Known Good Configurations

(II) RADEONHD(0):   1          625000 kHz /   993000 kHz / 65.281 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   2          500000 kHz /   993000 kHz /  1.046 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   3          500000 kHz /   993000 kHz /  1.046 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   4          700000 kHz /   993000 kHz / 65.281 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   5          700000 kHz /   993000 kHz / 65.281 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   6          700000 kHz /   993000 kHz / 65.281 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   7          700000 kHz /   993000 kHz / 65.281 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   8          500000 kHz /   993000 kHz /  1.084 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   9          500000 kHz /   993000 kHz /  1.084 V

(II) RADEONHD(0): Power Management: Final Levels

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Off        250000 kHz /   250000 kHz /  0.892 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Idle       350000 kHz /   993000 kHz /  1.123 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Slow2D     700000 kHz /   993000 kHz /  1.123 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Fast2D     700000 kHz /   993000 kHz /  1.123 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Slow3D     700000 kHz /   993000 kHz /  1.123 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Fast3D     700000 kHz /   993000 kHz /  1.123 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   Max3D      750000 kHz /  1200000 kHz / 65.281 V

(II) RADEONHD(0):   User       700000 kHz /   993000 kHz /  1.123 V

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[0] {RHD_CONNECTOR_DVI, "DUAL_LINK_DVI_I DFP1 CRT2", RHD_DDC_2, RHD_HPD_0, { RHD_OUTPUT_UNIPHYA, RHD_OUTPUT_DACB } }

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[1] {RHD_CONNECTOR_TV, "7PIN_DIN TV1 CV", RHD_DDC_NONE, RHD_HPD_NONE, { RHD_OUTPUT_DACB, RHD_OUTPUT_NONE } }

(II) RADEONHD(0): Connector[2] {RHD_CONNECTOR_DVI, "DUAL_LINK_DVI_I CRT1 DFP2", RHD_DDC_3, RHD_HPD_1, { RHD_OUTPUT_KLDSKP_LVTMA, RHD_OUTPUT_DACA } }

(**) RADEONHD(0): Using AtomBIOS for Outputs

(II) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomSelectCrtcSourceVersion returned version 2 for index 0x2a

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output AtomOutputUniphyA to Connector DVI-I 1

(**) RADEONHD(0): Using AtomBIOS for Outputs

(II) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomSelectCrtcSourceVersion returned version 2 for index 0x2a

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output AtomOutputDACB to Connector DVI-I 1

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output AtomOutputDACB to Connector TV 7PIN_DIN

(**) RADEONHD(0): Using AtomBIOS for Outputs

(II) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomSelectCrtcSourceVersion returned version 2 for index 0x2a

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output AtomOutputKldskpLvtma to Connector DVI-I 2

(**) RADEONHD(0): Using AtomBIOS for Outputs

(II) RADEONHD(0): rhdAtomSelectCrtcSourceVersion returned version 2 for index 0x2a

(--) RADEONHD(0): Attaching Output AtomOutputDACA to Connector DVI-I 2

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput DVI-I_1/digital for Output AtomOutputUniphyA

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput DVI-I_1/analog for Output AtomOutputDACB

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput TV_7PIN_DIN for Output AtomOutputDACB

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput DVI-I_2/digital for Output AtomOutputKldskpLvtma

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR: Adding RRoutput DVI-I_2/analog for Output AtomOutputDACA

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/digital using monitor section ViewSonic VX924

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/digital has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/analog has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output TV_7PIN_DIN has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_2/digital has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_2/analog has no monitor section

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC_LoadDetection

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC_LoadDetection Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Setting AtomOutputUniphyA to incoherent

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C device "RHD I2C line 2:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C device "RHD I2C line 2:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID data for AMOI-LCD TV

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer: ANO  Model: 100  Serial#: 16843009

(II) RADEONHD(0): Year: 2005  Week: 24

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEONHD(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEONHD(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 80  vert.: 45

(II) RADEONHD(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEONHD(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEONHD(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEONHD(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595

(II) RADEONHD(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEONHD(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 60  vid: 16497

(II) RADEONHD(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEONHD(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEONHD(0): #3: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  708 x 398 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1390  h_sync_end 1430 h_blank_end 1650 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 720  v_sync: 725  v_sync_end 730 v_blanking: 750 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  708 x 398 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 540  v_sync: 542  v_sync_end 547 v_blanking: 562 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Monitor name: AMOI-LCD TV

(II) RADEONHD(0): Ranges: V min: 49 V max: 61 Hz, H min: 15 H max: 46 kHz, PixClock max 80 MHz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEONHD(0):    00ffffffffffff0005cf000101010101

(II) RADEONHD(0):    180f010380502d780a0dc9a057479827

(II) RADEONHD(0):    12484c2dcf00714081408180a9400101

(II) RADEONHD(0):    010101010101011d007251d01e206e28

(II) RADEONHD(0):    5500c48e2100001e011d8018711c1620

(II) RADEONHD(0):    582c2500c48e2100009e000000fc0041

(II) RADEONHD(0):    4d4f492d4c43442054560a20000000fd

(II) RADEONHD(0):    00313d0f2e08000a202020202020017b

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID vendor "ANO", prod id 256

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) RADEONHD(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x720"x0.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1920x540"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  540 542 547 562 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC_LoadDetection

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC_LoadDetection Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC_LoadDetection

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC_LoadDetection Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Setting AtomOutputKldskpLvtma to incoherent

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C device "RHD I2C line 3:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C device "RHD I2C line 3:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID data for VX924

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer: VSC  Model: f1c  Serial#: 2585

(II) RADEONHD(0): Year: 2005  Week: 36

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEONHD(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEONHD(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30

(II) RADEONHD(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEONHD(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEONHD(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) RADEONHD(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEONHD(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.287 greenY: 0.621

(II) RADEONHD(0): blueX: 0.138 blueY: 0.077   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEONHD(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEONHD(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEONHD(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEONHD(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) RADEONHD(0): #3: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) RADEONHD(0): #4: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) RADEONHD(0): #5: hsize: 640  vsize 400  refresh: 70  vid: 2609

(II) RADEONHD(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEONHD(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) RADEONHD(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Serial No: PS3053602585

(II) RADEONHD(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 85 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Monitor name: VX924

(II) RADEONHD(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEONHD(0):    00ffffffffffff005a631c0f190a0000

(II) RADEONHD(0):    240f010380261e782e6875a25a499f23

(II) RADEONHD(0):    135054bfef808180714f615945593159

(II) RADEONHD(0):    310a01010101302a009851002a403070

(II) RADEONHD(0):    1300782d1100001e000000ff00505333

(II) RADEONHD(0):    3035333630323538350a000000fd0032

(II) RADEONHD(0):    551e520e000a202020202020000000fc

(II) RADEONHD(0):    0056583932340a2020202020202000cb

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC_LoadDetection

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC_LoadDetection Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/digital connected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/analog disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output TV_7PIN_DIN disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_2/digital connected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_2/analog disconnected

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using user preference for initial modes

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_1/digital using initial mode 1280x720

(II) RADEONHD(0): Output DVI-I_2/digital using initial mode 1280x1024

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR 1.2 support enabled

(==) RADEONHD(0): RGB weight 888

(==) RADEONHD(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) RADEONHD(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 1280x1280 Framebuffer with 1280 pitch

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated ScanoutBuffer at offset 0x00008000 (size = 0x00640000)

(**) RADEONHD(0): Display dimensions: (382, 302) mm

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Probed monitor is 800x450 mm, using Displaysize 382x302 mm

(**) RADEONHD(0): DPI set to (85, 107)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Offscreen Buffer at offset 0x00648000 (size = 0x01999000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated DRI Back Buffer at offset 0x01FE1000 (size = 0x00640000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated DRI Depth Buffer at offset 0x02621000 (size = 0x00640000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated GART table at offset 0x0FFF0000 (size = 0x00010000, end of FB)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated DRI Textures at offset 0x02C61000 (size = 0x0D000000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 16 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 2 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using 12 MB for GART textures

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO @ 0xff8f0000 to 0x7fdfb9085000 (size 0x00010000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped FB @ 0xc0000000 to 0x7fdfa4f40000 (size 0x10000000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Attempting to enable power management

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Engine Clock: 700000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Memory Clock: 990620

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Chip Voltage: 1123

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEONHD(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] 16384 kB allocated with handle 0x10a77900

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] ring handle = 0x1b800000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7fdfa4d3f000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0x2b7ff000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7fdfb9082000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x1b801000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7fdfa4b3f000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0x1b802000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7fdfa3f7f000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fff8000

(II) RADEONHD(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEONHD(0): Attempting to set Engine Clock to 350000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Engine Clock: 350000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Memory Clock: 990620

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Chip Voltage: 1123

(II) RADEONHD(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) RADEONHD(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 12320768

(II) RADEONHD(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using DRM Command Processor (indirect) for acceleration.

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 26841088 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(II)         UploadToScreen

(II)         DownloadFromScreen

(==) RADEONHD(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEONHD(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC2OutputControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC2OutputControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DACBEncoderControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DACBEncoderControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC2OutputControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC2OutputControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DACBEncoderControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DACBEncoderControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC1OutputControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC1OutputControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DACAEncoderControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DACAEncoderControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapping DIG1 encoder to KLDSKP_UNIPHYA

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling UNIPHYTransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): UNIPHYTransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): On Crtc 0 Setting 60.0 Hz Mode: Modeline "1280x720"   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling SetCRTC_Timing

(II) RADEONHD(0): SetCRTC_Timing Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): CallingSetCRTC_OverScan

(II) RADEONHD(0): Set CRTC_OverScan Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableScaler

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableScaler Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling SetPixelClock

(II) RADEONHD(0): SetPixelClock Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling UNIPHYTransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): UNIPHYTransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling UNIPHYTransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): UNIPHYTransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling SelectCRTCSource

(II) RADEONHD(0): SelectCRTCSource Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDAudioSetClock: using AtomOutputUniphyA as clock source with 74250 khz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using ACR timing N=4096 CTS=74250 for frequency 32000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using ACR timing N=6272 CTS=82500 for frequency 44100

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using ACR timing N=6144 CTS=74250 for frequency 48000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DIG1EncoderControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DIG1EncoderControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling UNIPHYTransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): UNIPHYTransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling UNIPHYTransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): UNIPHYTransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapping DIG2 encoder to KLDSKP_LVTMA

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DIG2TransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DIG2TransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): On Crtc 1 Setting 60.0 Hz Mode: Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling SetCRTC_Timing

(II) RADEONHD(0): SetCRTC_Timing Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): CallingSetCRTC_OverScan

(II) RADEONHD(0): Set CRTC_OverScan Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableScaler

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableScaler Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling SetPixelClock

(II) RADEONHD(0): SetPixelClock Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DIG2TransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DIG2TransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling SelectCRTCSource

(II) RADEONHD(0): SelectCRTCSource Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDAudioSetClock: using AtomOutputKldskpLvtma as clock source with 108000 khz

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using ACR timing N=4096 CTS=108000 for frequency 32000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using ACR timing N=6272 CTS=120000 for frequency 44100

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using ACR timing N=6144 CTS=108000 for frequency 48000

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTCMemReq

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTCMemReq Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling EnableCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): EnableCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DIG2EncoderControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DIG2EncoderControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DIG2TransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DIG2TransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DIG2TransmitterControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DIG2TransmitterControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC2OutputControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC2OutputControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DACBEncoderControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DACBEncoderControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC2OutputControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC2OutputControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DACBEncoderControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DACBEncoderControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DAC1OutputControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DAC1OutputControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling DACAEncoderControl

(II) RADEONHD(0): DACAEncoderControl Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDAudioSetSupported: config 0x60040 codec 0x1

(II) RADEONHD(0): DPMS enabled

(II) RADEONHD(0): Xv: Textured Video initialised.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Setting screen physical size to 708 x 566

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) RADEONHD(0): Calling BlankCRTC

(II) RADEONHD(0): BlankCRTC Successful

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.2.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDHdmiUpdateAudioSettings: stopped with 1 channels, 48000 Hz sampling rate, 8 bits per sample,

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDHdmiUpdateAudioSettings: 0x01 IEC60958 status bits and 0x00 category code

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDHdmiUpdateAudioSettings: stopped with 1 channels, 48000 Hz sampling rate, 8 bits per sample,

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDHdmiUpdateAudioSettings: 0x01 IEC60958 status bits and 0x00 category code

```

----------

## astaecker

 *psycco wrote:*   

> Habe auch schon versucht an dem Device eine Auflösung zu setzen, was mir über xrandr leider nicht gelungen ist.

 

Dazu sagst du etwas wenig. Was für Fehlermeldungen bekommst du ? hier findest du eine passende Anleitung.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Grafikkarten können doch nicht beliebige Auflösungen widergeben. Da gibt es nur feste. Eventuell mußt du dann den Fernseher so einstellen, dass er es auf volle Bildschirmgröße hochskaliert. PC am Fernsehen ist immer nervig, besonders bei so einer krummen Auflösung, die es am PC nie gegeben hat. Eventuell auch auf 1980x1024 einstellen und vom Fernseher runterskalierenlassen, sollte der ja können.

----------

## toralf

Zumindest diese beiden Zeilen sollten generell DIch stutzig machen :

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering 
```

----------

